# UG coax



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What's the outer covering made of?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

IDK, that underground stuff. it has that sticky white gel in the sheath, the waterproofing.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

For the price of normal coax, I'd sit on the UG.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

It could probably be used but it is costly. Sell it off to someone or trade with somebody who might use for double the amount of indoor rated co-ax.



I don't how long it is since I've even used a piece of co-ax. All Cat5 /Cat 6 now in my area.


----------

